# BitterSweet guns, left to me by my Father in Law



## The91Bravo (Jan 24, 2008)

Friends,

Today was a happy sad day for me.  I lost one of the greatest men back on my birthday, June 16, 2007.  He was my father in law, and he was a cold war Airborne Rakkasan.  I still miss him dearly.

Today, his wife, my mother in law, asked me that if I wanted them, I could take his guns.  She would rather not have them in the house.  So I went shooting with another deputy, and then stopped by her place.

I was privileged to receive the following weapons that are as old as the mid 1800s to just a few years old.

Ruger Standard (mark IV family) 22 LR pistol
Ithaca model XL900 with custom engraving of pheasants in flight, gold finished trigger, and a plain sweet 12GA semi
Springfield Model 67F 12GA pump
Sears .410 bolt shotgun
Stevens Model 94C break open single 410 with engraving
H Pieper Belgium .32 short rolling breech single shot rifle
Remington Model 66 Nylon .22 semi rifle
Marlin Model 336 in .35 Remington Lever gun with polished receiver and gold trigger with a good quality scope and see through rings
And a Winghester Model 04-22 (looks youth sized) .22lr single shot bolt gun.

I also got a homak six gun safe that is now holding 14 guns....



I share this list with you, because you folks are my friends, and I wanted to.

I'll post some pics later, but still crying as I clean them.

Your friend,
Steve


----------



## WillardKurtz (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats unfortunate that he died, but at least you have some nice things to remember him by.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Wil,

I sure do.  History to pass on to my boys.


----------



## pardus (Jan 24, 2008)

Steve, 

My sincerest condolences mate.

Thank you for sharing this with us.

I'm glad you have something wonderful like your Father in law's guns to remember him by.

I'm sure he'd be happy to know you have taken possession of them for him.

Your Mate

Pardus.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 24, 2008)

Here are my new babies....

The four on the top were mine already, and two of the three pistols also.

The M4 almost disappears in the carpet at the very top.. lol


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Pardus, I appreciate it.

I was doing pretty well, a little more than seven months, but this just got me all cranked up again....

Time, it will simply take time...


----------



## pardus (Jan 24, 2008)

One day at a time mate, one day at a time...

Remember we are here for you.

Brothers in arms.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Pardus,
As a military guy, all my family is shit gone over the hills miles away, and my wife's family took me in just like their real son.  I learned alot about how to be a GOOD man from Dave, and who I am now is a result.. (at least the good parts  )

As for my new children:

I only gave them the once over.  Some have not been fired for years, and the gunk is .. well.. gunk..

gave em a quick lube, will disassemble to factory level later. I think I will be able to shoot all of them, the sears 410 is real rough, but I'll check them all real well b4 going hot..


----------



## x SF med (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Condolences.
Happy for your gain. Memories, and nice solid weaponry.

Remember, don't mourn your FIL's death, celebrate his life.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 24, 2008)

x SF med said:


> Sorry for your loss. Condolences.
> Happy for your gain. Memories, and nice solid weaponry.
> 
> Remember, don't mourn your FIL's death, celebrate his life.



Thanks X,

I will do just that... Especially every time I fire one of his shooters...


----------



## tova (Jan 24, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....

Truly is a wonderful way for him to be remembered....


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 24, 2008)

Steve,

My sincerest condolonces. It seems that you made a great impression on your In-Laws and that you were chosen to carry on all those memories that come with such a collection, keeping them in the family.

When you've had the time to give them the attention they need, you will get the opportunity to enjoy the memories that come with firing them. :)


----------



## ROS (Jan 24, 2008)

One of the greatest gifts you can pass along to your kids is history.

My condolences on your loss, Steve. I hope you take some comfort in knowing that he surely knew how much he was loved, admired, and appreciated with you in his life.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 24, 2008)

It's really nice to have a possession of a loved one to hold on to after they physically leave us.  The memories...they stay in your heart as your FIL will.  Sorry for your loss.  As x-SF said, celebrate his life...


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks friends....


----------



## WillBrink (Jan 24, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Friends,
> 
> Today was a happy sad day for me.  I lost one of the greatest men back on my birthday, June 16, 2007.  He was my father in law, and he was a cold war Airborne Rakkasan.  I still miss him dearly.
> 
> ...



You can learn a lot about a man by the guns he owns, and it sounds like he was a good man! ;)


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 24, 2008)

I am truely sorry for your loss.  I too have been given the firearms of a passed family member.  Its a great honor that you were chosen.  

Every time I fire them, it brings back the good memories of when my Uncle was around.  I can hear his voice and even the smallest of details about hunting with him.  

Enjoy them, fire them and it will be as if he has never left your side....


----------



## HoundDog (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that Steve , He sounded  like a good guy. 

And the AK is looking nice:)


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 26, 2008)

HoundDog said:


> Sorry to hear about that Steve , He sounded  like a good guy.
> 
> _*And the AK is looking nice:)*_



I am getting there.

I decided to stay original, so I added a high cheek stock pad, covered it and then the Belarus mount for the Aimpoint.

Shot it two days ago, and I tell you what... shoots smooth as butter..


----------



## Typhoon (Jan 26, 2008)

My condolences on your loss, Steve. I understand about the importance of the firearms: I was very close to my grandfather, and I have his .45 sidearm which he carried for much of his 30 year army career. It isn't worth too much money because so many of them were manufactured, but it carries a lot of intrinsic value for me because it was his.


----------



## HoundDog (Jan 26, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> I am getting there.


Good to hear man.




The91Bravo said:


> Shot it two days ago, and I tell you what... shoots smooth as butter..



How is the wood actually ?, I hear that they tend to smoke after some rounds


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 27, 2008)

HoundDog said:


> How is the wood actually ?, I hear that they tend to smoke after some rounds




I actually did some preventive measures for this.

The furniture was rough as a cob when I got it, and so I sanded it smooth (laminate) This took off about 1/2 pound of lacquer on the fore stock, so that may have prevented it.

I then fired 60 rounds ASAP (It only came with 2 mags, and I dont have any more) and I got no smoke on the weapon except I got some where the gas tube enters the receiver, and of course out the barrel 

I am very please with the rifle, and intend on really putting more rounds through her.

If anyone has some extra AK mags, I'd be happy to buy some more.

Thanks for the encouragement folks, it is appreciated..

Steve


----------



## pardus (Jan 27, 2008)

HoundDog said:


> Good to hear man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything smokes after a "few" rounds...


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 11, 2008)

UPDATE:


Shot the guns last Friday.

_Ruger Standard (mark IV family) 22 LR pistol_
Sweet little shooter... rate of fire was great, almost no recoil and smooooooth

_Ithaca model XL900 with custom engraving of pheasants in flight, gold finished trigger,_ 
Put some 00Buck in it and shoe the E-type targets at about 5 feet... great comfort in shooting it

_and a plain sweet 12GA Springfield Model 67F 12GA pump_
Shot without a problem, I like having a pump gun again..:)

_Sears .410 bolt shotgun_
Left this one at home.  I was not happy with how the bolt cleaned up and dry fired.  will take her out later

_Stevens Model 94C break open single 410 with engraving_
I liked this one alot.  The shell extractor (when you break her open) shot the shells about 10 feet

_H Pieper Belgium .32 short rolling breech single shot rifle_
The old ammo I had for this one almost sounded like squib shots, had to check the barrel after the first shot, since I did not see the round hit the target.  Will try again with new ammo

_Remington Model 66 Nylon .22 semi rifle_
GREAT plinker, 15 rounds per load, nice cheap shooting.. the way I like it..

_Marlin Model 336 in .35 Remington Lever gun with polished receiver and gold trigger with a good quality scope and see through rings_
Got her zeroed to 100 yards, but the rings are so high, I had no cheek/stock weld.. First shot... scope beat the shit out of my nose... still bruised... The gun has a great action and almost new in appearance. I WILL use this one during the boar hunt.
*( I need a new scope and rings, if anyone can help, let me know, I am in the market)*

_And a Winchester Model 04-22 (looks youth sized) .22lr single shot bolt gun._
Nice light little shooter... no internal magazine, but a great gun for me to teach my 8 year old.

That is all I got folks, just wanted to let you know.

Take care,
Steve


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 11, 2008)

Steve,

Thanks for the update.  Sounds like a good bunch of guns for a fun afternoon of shooting. ;)


----------

